# [SOLVED] Jaja z jajami

## canis_lupus

Mam sobie jajko tuxonice 2.6.32-r5. Jako że wyleciało z portage, a poza tym chciałem sobie wrzucic jajko CK, to zassałem ck-jajko 2.6.33, przekopiowałem AKTUALNIE DZIAŁAJĄCY konfig do nowego jaja, zrobiłem make oldconfig po czym skompilowałem jajko. Po odpaleniu okazuje się że: 

1. nie działa USB

2. Nie ma karty muzycznej

Postanowiłem sprawdzić czy to kwestia jajka CK, więc skompilowałem tuxonice 2.6.32-r7 (wszak r5 juz nie ma)i jest dokładnie to samo!

Nie wiem czy mam cos namieszane w systemie?

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-tuxonice-r5 i686)

=================================================================                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-tuxonice-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 May 2010 07:30:01 +0000                                                          

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]                                                                     

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37                                                                                

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10                                                                                

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8-sse3 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8-sse3 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-j3"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr audiofile bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gif gimp hal iconv imlib java javascript jikes jpeg jpeg2k kde lame laptop latex lcms libnotify lmsensors mad matroska mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session smp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vdpau vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Konfig jajka:

```
CONFIG_X86_32=y                                                                   

CONFIG_X86=y                                                                      

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"                                                 

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"                           

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y                                                             

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y                                                      

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y                                                     

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y                                                      

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y                                            

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y                                                          

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y                                                       

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y                                                  

CONFIG_MMU=y                                                                      

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y                                                                 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y                                                          

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y                                                            

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y                                                              

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y                                                          

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y                                                     

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y                                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y                                                   

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y                                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y                                                       

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y                                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y                                                 

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y                                                  

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y                                           

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y                                            

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y                                                

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y                                                    

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y                                                  

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y                                         

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y                                            

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y                                                         

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y                                              

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y                                                        

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y                                                      

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y                                                  

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y                                                               

CONFIG_X86_HT=y                                                                   

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y                                                           

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y                                                           

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y                                                             

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"                       

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y                                                             

CONFIG_SCHED_BFS=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y 

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""      

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y  

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y   

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y  

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y   

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y        

CONFIG_SWAP=y               

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y            

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y     

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y       

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y              

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y       

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y         

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y   

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y               

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y                   

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y              

CONFIG_UID16=y                    

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y           

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y                 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y                  

CONFIG_PRINTK=y                   

CONFIG_BUG=y                      

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y                 

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y          

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y                

CONFIG_FUTEX=y                    

CONFIG_EPOLL=y                    

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y                 

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y                  

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y                  

CONFIG_SHMEM=y                    

CONFIG_AIO=y                      

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y         

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y       

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y       

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y       

CONFIG_SLUB=y             

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y    

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y              

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y                   

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y                

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y            

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y                 

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y             

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y                 

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y               

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0               

CONFIG_MODULES=y                  

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y            

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y      

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y             

CONFIG_BLOCK=y                    

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y 

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y            

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y                      

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y              

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y   

CONFIG_MK8=y                        

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y                    

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64        

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y                

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6         

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y                   

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y            

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y                 

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y                  

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y               

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y         

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y      

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y                    

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y                   

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4     

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y            

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y              

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y           

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y                

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y            

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y       

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y             

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y                 

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y           

CONFIG_DMI=y                        

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2                    

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y                   

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y                    

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y             

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y                

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y                    

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y              

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y                

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y          

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y         

CONFIG_VM86=y                       

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y                    

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y                  

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y                  

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y                 

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000       

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y                    

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y        

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y      

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y   

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y        

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y             

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y                    

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y          

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y           

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y         

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4          

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1              

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y                     

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y                

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y                 

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y      

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096   

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y                        

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y              

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y                            

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y                            

CONFIG_HZ=1000                              

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y                       

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000             

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000              

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y                        

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y         

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y    

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y     

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_NVS=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y    

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda2"

CONFIG_TOI_CORE=y                  

CONFIG_TOI_FILE=y

CONFIG_TOI_SWAP=y

CONFIG_TOI_CRYPTO=m

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI=y

CONFIG_TOI_USERUI_DEFAULT_PATH="/sbin/tuxoniceui_text"

CONFIG_TOI_REPLACE_SWSUSP=y                           

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_WAIT=25                            

CONFIG_TOI_DEFAULT_EXTRA_PAGES_ALLOWANCE=500          

CONFIG_TOI_CHECKSUM=y                                 

CONFIG_TOI=y                                          

CONFIG_TOI_EXPORTS=y                                  

CONFIG_ACPI=y                                         

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y                                   

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y                             

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y                              

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y                                  

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y                                     

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y                                    

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y                               

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y                             

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y                                 

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=1980                       

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y                                 

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y                               

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y     

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y       

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y       

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y        

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y    

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y 

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y 

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y 

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y     

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y           

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y      

CONFIG_K8_NB=y            

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y              

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y  

CONFIG_XFRM=y  

CONFIG_INET=y  

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y   

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y       

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y          

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y       

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y       

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y   

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y     

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y               

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y           

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y          

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"  

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y               

CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED=y      

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL=y   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT=y 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC=y   

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y  

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y 

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS=y   

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y             

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y          

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE=y    

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y         

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y            

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y     

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y        

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y               

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y         

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y         

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y        

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y  

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y      

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y             

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y 

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y  

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y  

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y     

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y      

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y                      

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y          

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y                       

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y              

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""                 

CONFIG_PARPORT=y                         

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y                      

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y                 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y              

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y                    

CONFIG_PNP=y                             

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y       

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y       

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y      

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y  

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y  

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y       

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m   

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y         

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y         

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y        

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y          

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y          

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y         

CONFIG_MD=y               

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y       

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y    

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y         

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y         

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y       

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y         

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y         

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=m         

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y        

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y      

CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI=y 

CONFIG_WLAN=y           

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y     

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=960 

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y               

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y   

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y     

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y          

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m        

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y          

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y          

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y             

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=128

CONFIG_PPDEV=y             

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y         

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y     

CONFIG_RTC=y               

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y           

CONFIG_I2C=y               

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y     

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y        

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y       

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y   

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=y

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_W1=y                        

CONFIG_W1_SLAVE_THERM=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y  

CONFIG_HWMON=y         

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y     

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=y  

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y 

CONFIG_REGULATOR=y

CONFIG_REGULATOR_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_REGULATOR_FIXED_VOLTAGE=y

CONFIG_REGULATOR_VIRTUAL_CONSUMER=y

CONFIG_REGULATOR_USERSPACE_CONSUMER=y

CONFIG_REGULATOR_BQ24022=y           

CONFIG_REGULATOR_MAX1586=y           

CONFIG_REGULATOR_LP3971=y            

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y  

CONFIG_FB=y       

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y                 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y           

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y                  

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y                      

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y                     

CONFIG_LOGO=y                          

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y            

CONFIG_SOUND=y                         

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y                

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y       

CONFIG_SND=y                           

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y                     

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y                       

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m                     

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m                   

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y                 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y                   

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y                 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y                   

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y           

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y             

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y                  

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y      

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y           

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y            

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y                   

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y                 

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m               

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m               

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m                

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y                   

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y           

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0   

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y                       

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m                   

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m                  

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y                   

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m                      

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y                   

CONFIG_HID=y                           

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y 

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y     

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y       

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y  

CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN=y   

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y  

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y 

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y  

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y     

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y   

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y    

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y       

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y    

CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA=y  

CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y     

CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER=y

CONFIG_HID_WACOM=y       

CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS=y    

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y     

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y              

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y       

CONFIG_USB_MON=y           

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m        

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y          

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y 

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y          

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y    

CONFIG_JBD=y              

CONFIG_JBD2=y             

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y       

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y      

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y 

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y         

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y         

CONFIG_FSNOTIFY=y             

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y              

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y              

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y         

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y           

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y              

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y    

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y    

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y   

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=852

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y            

CONFIG_TMPFS=y            

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y 

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y             

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y             

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y         

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y             

CONFIG_NFSD=y               

CONFIG_NFSD_V2_ACL=y        

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y            

CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL=y        

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y            

CONFIG_LOCKD=y              

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y           

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y           

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y    

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y         

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y             

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y         

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y    

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y            

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-2"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y     

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y     

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y    

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y            

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y        

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y        

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y             

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024         

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y        

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y      

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y     

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y           

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y    

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y 

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y    

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_FP_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y            

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y      

CONFIG_HAVE_SYSCALL_TRACEPOINTS=y       

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y                

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y                 

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KMEMCHECK=y            

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y             

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y                   

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y                       

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y                    

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y         

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0             

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1             

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2           

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3             

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y                  

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0          

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y  

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ZLIB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=y

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

----------

## Bialy

Poczytaj to.

Dokładniej chodzi mi o punkt 8.Last edited by Bialy on Tue May 04, 2010 6:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Również zainstalowałem to jądro - u mnie wszystko gra.

Zauważyłem, że masz dwie karty muzyczne. 

Używasz obu? I obie Ci nie działają?

A co pokazuje lsmod?

----------

## canis_lupus

Heh, okazałem sie głupszy niż ustawa przewiduje. 

Wszystko naprawiłem przez wydanie jednego dodatkowego polecenia: make modules_install

Po tym jak zorientowałem się że nie działa mi to co mam modularne. 

Dziękuje za uwagę - teraz można się śmiać.

----------

